# I've defraggled myself completely out of videos



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

About a week ago I lost the ability to play most online videos. I could still play about half of the videos on youtube but that was it.

Yesterday I ran the defraggler program and now I can't get any video. I don't even get a blank video window on the embedded videos here on HT. On youtube I still get the video screen, but it is just blank with no control bar on the bottom.

Any idears?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would say reinstall adobe flash player, and maybe windows media player for other codecs.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

oh and run chkdsk first,

Click Start, and then click Run.
In the Open box, type cmd, and then press ENTER.
Use one of the following procedures:

To run Chkdsk in read-only mode, at the command prompt, type chkdsk, and then press ENTER.
To repair errors without scanning the volume for bad sectors, at the command prompt, type chkdsk volume:/f, and then press ENTER.

Note If one or more of the files on the hard disk are open, you will receive the following message:
Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)
Type Y, and then press ENTER to schedule the disk check, and then restart your computer to start the disk check.
To repair errors, locate bad sectors, and recover readable information, at the command prompt, type chkdsk volume:/r, and then press ENTER.


----------

